# TWRP 2.0 backup question



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wondering with my backups can I go under a file manager and rename them? I want to keep track of the different roms I made backups but don't want to ruin the files if I can't rename them.

Sorry for the noob question








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes you can, just don't leave any spaces, and don't mess with the file extensions.

I usually don't remove anything from the file name, instead I just add my name to the beginning of it ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

